# Pig-grabbing space aliens are the talk of Tappen ND



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Just in time for Halloween...

Aliens in central ND



Ryan

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Creature sightings stir talk
By Dave Olson, The Forum
Published Friday, October 27, 2006
Pig-grabbing space aliens are the talk of Tappen, N.D., and beyond.

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ction=news

But Torrey Briese, whose family counts three close encounters with the inexplicable, doesn't much worry what others think.

"Some people probably aren't going to believe it. I'm not even trying to convince anybody. We know what happened," said Briese, a member of the Tappen School Board whose family operates a ranch outside of town.

Briese and his wife, Myra, spoke Thursday of three strange occurrences experienced by family members in the past year, two of which were reported by their son Evan, 16.

According to Myra Briese, the latest incident went something like this:
A wedge-shaped UFO was spotted near Tappen, N.D., in April, 2006. Is the design on the side of this dead cow a turnup or a UFO, or neither? After the fact? The cow was next to where a UFO apparrently landed on a North Dakota ranch on April 18, 2006. No connection has been established thus far.

Dead cow








A wedge-shaped UFO was spotted near Tappen, N.D., in April, 2006. Is the design on the side of this dead cow a turnup or a UFO, or neither? After the fact? The cow was next to where a UFO apparrently landed on a North Dakota ranch on April 18, 2006. No connection has been established thus far.


Her son awoke early on the morning of Sept. 12 and got up to get a glass of water. Looking out a window, the boy saw something moving in the corral that is home to several large hogs that are basically family pets. Thinking it might be a coyote, he grabbed a gun and walked into the corral. There, he encountered two creatures standing 8 to 9 feet tall that were doing something to one of the hogs. The boy fired his .22-caliber rifle at one creature and was pretty sure he hit it, judging by the unearthly scream it emitted. Another creature then grabbed the boy and threw him to the ground, causing him to black out. When Evan Briese awoke, he found that Ruthy, a 450-pound sow that had been ready to give birth, was gone. The boy ran to the home of his older sister, Trista, a short distance from the house he shares with his parents. Trista Briese made a frantic phone call to her parents and it wasn't long before they, and later the Kidder County sheriff, were on the scene. Evan Briese, whose shirt was in tatters, told his story.









Briese's description of the aliens

The sheriff, Doug Howard, then left but came back the next day. He ultimately came to no conclusions about what happened to the hog, Myra Briese said.

Several days later, with the help of a hypnotist, Evan Briese remembered more details. Five entities had been in the corral. Two were in the process of dragging what appeared to be a dead hog when the boy interrupted them.

"It's unexplainable," Myra Briese said. "This still bothers Evan to this day," she said, adding that her son feels guilty for not being able to save his younger sister's hog.

As for the other incidents, one was in April when Evan and his cattle dog, Buster, were checking on cows during calving season, his parents said.
Investigating a flashing glow, the pair walked over a hill and saw an object resting on the ground that appeared to be scanning a waterhole with an intense beam of light. At first, boy and dog could do nothing but stare. The spell was broken when Buster ran barking at the craft, which took off into the night, causing what amounted to a sonic boom. "It woke Myra up," Torrey Briese said of the sound, adding that he, too, witnessed something unusual this past summer. It happened one night in July, when he was giving a neighbor a ride into town. Briese said he and the neighbor noticed a bluish light in the sky, which stopped when they stopped and moved when they began driving. "We spent about a half-hour watching it," Briese said, adding that at one point the object flew so fast it went several miles in a matter of seconds.

Based on the description of the object his son saw in April, Briese links the two events, adding that he's never been given to flights of fancy. "Evan and I are very skeptical," Torrey Briese said. "We used to watch 'The UFO Files' on TV and laugh out loud." Briese said he wouldn't be surprised if people feel the same about his story, but he said the family doesn't feel a need to prove anything and they've moved on.

"We're not out looking for aliens every night," he said.

Brice Barnick, the mayor of Tappen - located off Interstate 94 between Bismarck and Jamestown - said visits by UFOs are the talk of the town, though he himself is not quite on board. "I'm not saying it can't happen. But I'd have to see it to believe it," Barnick said.

At the time of the April incident, the Brieses were put in touch with Richard Moss, a UFO investigator who happened to be in Tappen for a funeral. Moss, of Long Prairie, Minn., is the Minnesota representative of the Mutual UFO Network, an organization based in Colorado dedicated to the study of UFO phenomena. Moss, a former high school science teacher, said that in many years of investigating UFO reports, only a handful have impressed him as having the potential to be genuine. The Tappen incidents, he said, fall into the latter category. "There are a lot of people out there who are telling false stories. The credibility of the witness is a big thing," Moss said.

In the case of Evan Briese, Moss said it was interesting to view the boy's demeanor before and after the hypnotic regression. Prior to hypnosis, "He (Briese) had a sort of unsure look on his face. He was still really wondering what had happened. After the hypnotic regression, he knew. He was made to remember," Moss said.

Sheriff Howard was off duty Thursday and could not be reached for comment.

John Lemieux, a Kidder County deputy, said he did not believe the incident in September resulted in a written report.

Torrey Briese said strange things are still happening.

A relative who farms in the Tappen area recently had a sheep die, and a veterinarian who examined the animal found no obvious reason for its death, Briese said.

A cause of death wasn't the only thing missing. Someone, Briese said, removed a single testicle from the animal. It was done with surgical precision, he added.


----------



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

Neat.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

#1 Did they ask permission do be out there

#2 Did they have a NR Hunting licence?

#3 Did another alien craft set up 150 downwind and set up a spead of more than 10x the dekes that these alien had?

sorry couldn't resist :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thats all I have to say!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

whatever norm

I thought the story was pretty cool, even kinda has me believing it, but heck, who knows...................seems a little strange to the point where you'd have to be there, but not this guy, I'll just read that sort of stuff in the papers.

Tator


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I hope he was going for a headshot when he shot at the alien, a .22 is an unethical caliber to be using on a creature of that size. Obviously he wounded it, and now it has to run off for hours, suffering.

Another interesting incident if your interested in this kind of stuff.....do a search on Minot AFB UFO.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You know why you never hear of UFOs in Texas? They shoot on sight and ask questions later when tresspassers are caught. And it is legal (not kidding) to shoot tresspassers in TX.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

it's legal to shoot a trespasser in ND, not for something like someone hunting on your land, but if a burglar enters your house, you have every right to defend it.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

must be forced entry to use deadly force.... if the culprit comes through an unlocked window or door you are supposed to just wound them... 

is somebody having a flashback from LSD they did in the 70's???? :lol:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I heard on the radio today coming back fromt he U of Mary football game that Nodak has one of the highest incedents in the US of UFO sightings. Any truth to this?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

In Texas you can shoot them for ANY reason if caught tresspassing on your posted land.

Lots of dead aliens in Texas I bet. :wink:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> In Texas you can shoot them for ANY reason if caught tresspassing on your posted land.


Makes for a good story around the local watering hole but it is simply another one of those cowboy myths that refuses to die. This one has been floating around for a few years now. Look it up in the Texas Penal Code Chapter 9, subchapter A.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I hope he was going for a headshot when he shot at the alien, a .22 is an unethical caliber to be using on a creature of that size. Obviously he wounded it, and now it has to run off for hours, suffering.
> 
> Another interesting incident if your interested in this kind of stuff.....do a search on Minot AFB UFO.


 :rollin:

If the invasion makes its way down to Kentucky, it will get no further.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

My only question is....What are they doing with one sheep testicle??????


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> My only question is....What are they doing with one sheep testicle


Sheep its what's for supper! uke:


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

thats it Ive had enough of this crap, Im headed to the store right now to pick me up an alien call, and Im going out hunting, we cant let them get away with this sort of farm yard abuse. do you think i need a tag, or are they covered under fur bear? um maybe upland game. ah screw it ill just pouch um and hope the game wardens dont catch me.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Just like the NR's, the aliens have heard how great ND is. We Nodaker's are going to have to do something, or we are going to lose every thing. oke: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn Non-residents. I wonder if they were staying with g/o!!! 

I know you are still watching g/o, that is why I still take shots at you!! :wink:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Well... we've determined that .22lr doesn't make very good pig-stealing-alien-medicine :wink: ... Mighta been a whole different story if the kid picked up a deer-rifle.


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

Read this story last week...got a pretty good laugh out of it. They came all that way...across countless miles of space...to Tappen...to steal a hog and sheep testies.

Why is NASA so far behind...I want to go to their planet and mess with their livestock.

:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*WARNING: THE VIEWS EXPRESSED ON NODAKOUTDOORS.COM DO NOT NECESSARILY REFLECT THOSE OF THE OWNERSHIP OR MANAGEMENT OF THE WEBSITE, NOR THE POPULACE OF NORTH DAKOTA, NOR THE OUTDOORS IN GENERAL!!!*

Posts found on this site should not be construed as, nor acted upon as accurate legal advice, surgical procedure, wound treatment, firearm repair, space shuttle maintenance, psychological treatment, vehicular modification, scientific method control steps, winter survival, travel directions (except that one about all roads leading to Pembina), boat hull patching, crime scene investigation, taxidermy steps, political campaign management, ice thickness testing procedures or marital/relationship advice.

All those purporting to be "experts" on topics discussed on this site should be considered highly unstable individuals until met in "real life" and that fact is confirmed......that they are, in fact, highly unstable individuals.

Thank you for your time. This has been another public service announcement brought to you by Team Whiskey Tango Foxtrot. 
*"Team WTF: Do Out-of-State License Plates Count As 'Bling'?"*


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> *WARNING: THE VIEWS EXPRESSED ON NODAKOUTDOORS.COM DO NOT NECESSARILY REFLECT THOSE OF THE OWNERSHIP OR MANAGEMENT OF THE WEBSITE, NOR THE POPULACE OF NORTH DAKOTA, NOR THE OUTDOORS IN GENERAL!!!*
> 
> Posts found on this site should not be construed as, nor acted upon as accurate legal advice, surgical procedure, wound treatment, firearm repair, space shuttle maintenance, psychological treatment, vehicular modification, scientific method control steps, winter survival, travel directions (except that one about all roads leading to Pembina), boat hull patching, crime scene investigation, taxidermy steps, political campaign management, ice thickness testing procedures or marital/relationship advice.
> 
> ...


Werd...

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot over and out

"Tower this is Ghost Rider requesting a fly by..."
"Negative Ghost Rider. The pattern is full...."

Ryan


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

NJ,

Love it!!!


----------

